# Removing Roofing Cement?



## sandyman720 (May 30, 2007)

I had counter flashing that was installed into the mortar joint of brick and then glopped with roofing cement. What is the best way to remove this cement?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

We usually chip it off with our hatchets and pry-bars, then when installing the new flashing we make sure to go the next brick up to cover what can't be cleaned.


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

If it is fresh roof cement, I would scrape nearly all of it off with a trowel of some sort, making sure not to stain the brick, and use a heavy duty citrus cleaner to get the residue off the metal.


----------



## theroofinggod (Jun 28, 2007)

spray it w/ co2,and then tap it w/ a hammer,or do it when it`s already cold,citrus leaves some residue


----------

